# Looking for a good home for my 2 Beagles.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey folks, I have two female Beagles that need a good home. I recently started a new job and my work schedule is so busy that I just don't have the time to put into them that I use too.
Both dogs are 5 years old they are seasoned hunters and work quite well as a pair. I'd rather not separate them. I have a 10x20 kennel with a canopy and dog box that will go with them. Plus a set of Tri-Tronics Sport Basic G3 collars with dual docking stations and and extra charging dock in case a third collar would be added. The remote unit operates up to 3 collars. I don't want any money for any of this or the dogs all I ask is that they get a good home with someone that will hunt them and take good care of them. All their shots are current as of February 2016. Neither dog has been spayed, at one time I wanted to breed them but it just never happened as my schedule just didn't allow me time.
Serious inquiries only please, call or text me @ 330-284-4618
or Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

I may know someone who would be interested. I will talk with them and keep you posted.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow saugeye, the fact that you are willing to part with these 2 good hunters with all their gear tells me that you really care about their well being and want to place them with someone like yourself, who will hunt and care for them as you did.
Congrats on your new job. Somewhere down the line I hope you'll get back into it!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> Hey folks, I have two female Beagles that need a good home. I recently started a new job and my work schedule is so busy that I just don't have the time to put into them that I use too.
> Both dogs are 5 years old they are seasoned hunters and work quite well as a pair. I'd rather not separate them. I have a 10x20 kennel with a canopy and dog box that will go with them. Plus a set of Tri-Tronics Sport Basic G3 collars with dual docking stations and and extra charging dock in case a third collar would be added. The remote unit operates up to 3 collars. I don't want any money for any of this or the dogs all I ask is that they get a good home with someone that will hunt them and take good care of them. All their shots are current as of February 2016. Neither dog has been spayed, at one time I wanted to breed them but it just never happened as my schedule just didn't allow me time.
> Serious inquiries only please, call or text me @ 330-284-4618
> or Email me @ [email protected]


Great compassion for your dogs. It's a shame someone like you can't give them what they need because you certainly have their best interest in mind.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I really wish you were closer. It would probably be a few weeks before I could make it up that way.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

text has been sent 9:48 this morning.off ground house wrapped electric heated kennels,green house plastic flooring ,alway give my beagles hot meals in winter if below 32.layed off in winter and hunt my hounds as much as the weather allows me.keep me in mind when finding them a hunting, loving ,home.thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sure hope you find them a good home. pkent looks like a great possibility. you guys really seems to care for your hunting dogs. if I was about 30 yrs younger I'd be interested in them.
sherman


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located??


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

have you found a home for them yet?? keep us updated.
sherman


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Where ? tri color with tics?


----------



## TWF (Dec 25, 2014)

I have called 5 times no response


----------

